
Startup School 2018 Sends Acceptance Emails to All Applicants by Mistake - thehoomanist
https://hooman.ist/content/images/2018/08/23920D05-6349-46D3-87AA-19B764A9EEE3.JPG
======
andrew_wc_brown
I didn't even know it was possible that you could end up on the audit track
instead of advisory. Unless I am reading wrong if you are put on the audit
track you can't even participate in the forums. I can understand limiting
Advisors but why community forums where you can all share and discuss?

If you got put on the audit track, can we all join this group so we can
leverage sharing with each other?
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/229021634448412/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/229021634448412/)

Also it'd be cool to have a slack/discord.

------
ondiekijunior
Foe me it was the other way round(I hope...)

But you can still audit, and where best to know bugs are a reality, than with
the startup czars...

------
ngngngng
Disappointing to say the least.

------
10dpd
For ycombinator to state “an error occurred in the software that triggers
acceptance emails.” is extremely disrespectful. You seriously expect us to
believe that? Since this is a hacker forum, please can you tell us exactly
what this error is and why it occurred?

